# my new jun GTR-34



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

MY NEW R34 FULL BUILT BY JUN >>> FROM KUWAIT IN MY WORKSHOP


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That looks very purposeful!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

all those R34's yours?? Anymore pics of the others?


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

no just 2 whait and silver


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow, the specs please


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

looks great... 
but move the oil breather pipe from coming over the turbos.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lovley mate ...did you Import direct from Japan?


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

my room >> and lhd SILVER GTR34


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

the whait one i take it from my frind in kuwait


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

are RHD allowed in kuwait?


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes i have 2 cars r34 and one 33 in my workshop all of them rhd


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

nice better than Dubai lol (where you need to rebuild to LHD). 

The grey one is LHD (lol). 

What are the specs?


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

all of them from dubai >>

the grey is lhd but i have blue one its rhd

the whait one its non v-spec but full update to more than nur spec also grey non v-spec but i make update for it 

and the blue one its v-spec2


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

kuwait_r34 said:


> all of them from dubai >>
> 
> the grey is lhd but i have blue one its rhd
> 
> ...


Nice! So you can register a RHD in Kuwait right?


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

no we cant register in kuwait just saudi arabia and u.a.e


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

so SA and UAE allows it?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning car you have there bro


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes but with money


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

lol bribes.


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes bro >>>> bad Governments


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

ho it's possible to have a lhd gtr (i need one here in italy)?
P.s however great cars....


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

thx cox you can get lhd from arabian gulf


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

kuwait_r34 said:


> thx cox you can get lhd from arabian gulf


i'll do.... thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

So are these types of cars common where you are? Love that silver one in the pics


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome car


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

10-2-2012 pics


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW absolutely love it mate. 

Just a Q what type of head lights have you on??


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

custom lights with dim


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Only two things I dislike about it!

1, it's not mine
2, the idiots guide to towing

Other than that I'm not jealous at all........just bitter.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

kuwait_r34 said:


> custom lights with dim


??
They still xenon? 

How much did they sit u back if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

At a rough guess, I would say the headlamps were dismantled and the inners painted in a colour similar to the body colour before being reassembled.


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes thes xenon 

i dont know about coust cuz i take the car with them


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Kadir said:


> At a rough guess, I would say the headlamps were dismantled and the inners painted in a colour similar to the body colour before being reassembled.


Kadir do you any who can dismantle and reassemble them 

Really want mine inners done Gloss Black


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Afraid not.

A competent and good bodyshop should be able to do this work for you though. The headlamps once removed from the car needed to be heated to a certain temperature in an oven off the top of my head and the headlamp lens can be removed from the actual units..


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

amazing looking car love the bodykit & white paint


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

I like the interior! Very aggressive exterior as well


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

lovin the white jun one man, 
we need videos of that monster


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

new pic


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome cars and pics :wavey:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

loving this car matey three pictures are dynamite. Keep the pictures coming & put some more of the engine & interior plus let's she it in action in a couple of videos.


----------



## MRDOBNS (Jan 12, 2012)

love the rear fog light


----------



## scottc (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats a awesome looking car!!!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful R34...


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Smart motor bud! One of the best in white i have seen. Happy driving at speed!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Beutiful car dude , some really good pics too!!

Just to say NAZAMS, as Kadir stated they can be taken apart, the head lights that is but don't think many people have tried doing the R34 head lights though, I'm guessing just down to the fact they cost so much if go wrong?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Stunning 34 the same colour as mine and i would also like that headlight mod:thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

bluesky said:


> Stunning 34 the same colour as mine and i would also like that headlight mod:thumbsup:


Hah me too

Makes the whole car transform from te front with those headlights


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

nazams said:


> Hah me too
> 
> Makes the whole car transform from te front with those headlights


We need a ' how to ' guide lol!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Dont like that front at all


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

It is in your face but the more I look at it....the more I appreciate it


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

awsome looking 34, looks really agressive


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

not too sure on the frotn styling, but an awesome car!


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

amazing car, we want the specs list!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

nazams said:


> Kadir do you any who can dismantle and reassemble them
> 
> Really want mine inners done Gloss Black


I do 

refer to me I'll tell ya :smokin:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> I do
> 
> refer to me I'll tell ya :smokin:


Pmd u mate


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice r34:clap:,got any close up shots of the fog light?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Mate you have pm lol!


Nigel-Power said:


> I do
> 
> refer to me I'll tell ya :smokin:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

WooW so nice Hamad
Keep up mate


----------

